# .gif nach speicherung verpixelt



## newnoooby (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Ani in Imageready erstellt und wollte sie als .gif abspeichern! Als ich nun die datei mir angucken wollte, öffnet sich der Internet Explorer und die Datei läuft da so wie ich es haben wollte, nur die Datei bzw. das gesamte Bild ist leicht verpixelt . Das Bild hat in Photoshop und Imageready aber eine 1A Grafik! 

Ich habe oben rechts auch einiges mal verändert an Werte, bloß dabei wird das Bild nur noch schlechter 

Ich hoffe man kann mir helfen, dankeeeeeeeee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi newnoooby,

das GIF-Dateiformat kann maximal 256 Farben (8bit) speichern/darstellen. Die Auswahl der 256 Farben kann man in Photoshop bzw. ImageReady selbst definieren. Du hast bei dir schon "Adaptiv" ausgewählt. Soweit in Ordnung. Aber ...

Man kann einfach keine Fotos ordentlich im GIF Format speichern. Da reichen schlichtweg die 256 Farben nicht aus, um ein Foto insbesondere mit weichen Verläufen wie in deinem Himmel sauber wiederzugeben. Du solltest also andere Möglichkeiten suchen, um deine Animation umzusetzen. Am einfachsten dürfte es via Flash sein, aber auch HTML5/JavaScript und andere Technologien könnten dir, je nach Anwendungszweck, weiterhelfen.

Idealerweise vergisst du einfach für alle Zeiten, dass es jemals animierte GIFs gab. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Another (30. Oktober 2012)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Idealerweise vergisst du einfach für alle Zeiten, dass es jemals animierte GIFs gab.



Naja.
Animierte Smileys, Avatare, Forensignaturen, bekommt man in einem anderen Format als User für ein Forum bspw. nur schlecht hin. Ich glaube nicht, das .gif als Format nun so schnell abgelöst wird. 

Zum Topic hat Martin bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## palasmic (6. November 2012)

Wenn Du eine hochwertige Animation haben möchtest, solltest Du es mit Flash versuchen.


----------

